# Bent Gate Mountaineering - 20% Off Coupon



## alexhenes (Oct 14, 2003)

Hi Everyone...

Thought I would let you know about the 20% off coupon code that Bent Gate is offering through July 6th.

Check out Bent Gate Mountaineering

The coupon code is: 20mb0610

It is good for 20% off regular prices items. It excludes clearance items and package prices.

Our store is located at 1313 Washington Ave in Golden Co... across from Table Mountain Inn and next to Woodies Pizza

Ciao
Alex
303-520-5395
[email protected]


----------

